# 4 y/o rescue-making our final decision today. Question RE: fighting



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hm, difficult one to answer!
I guess I would ask what brings on the fighting? How does your first dog act? Is she constantly intimidated to the point of being miserable?
A few years ago, a stray purebred collie found its way to my house. He was less than a year old, intact boy. I took him in, posted a found notice in the paper, went door to door, called animal control, nothing. No owner came forward. I was not sure about keeping him and contacted some rescue groups. I was told that they would have an opening in about three weeks if I could hold on to him. I did. But, my golden boy was miserable the entire time. The collie would boss him around, attack him when he wanted to eat his food, would not let him cuddle up to me. The collie got along perfectly with my lab mix. Very odd! I got so attached to the collie and had considered keeping him. But, when I saw my golden boy so miserable, I decided, no, after the three weeks, he will go to rescue. So, with a heavy heart, three weeks later, I said goodbye to the collie which I had named Tre'. He went to a foster, but did not get along with their dogs, then to another foster and she adopted him. I found out later that this foster was a military dependent and when they got orders, they did not take the collie and he went to another foster that also kept him then, luckily.
Anyway, as soon as the Collie left my house, my golden boy went back to his normal silly and cuddly, not timid self. I had made the right decision for the furbabies I already had. 
Don't know if that helps! Even if you decide not to keep her, don't beat yourself up. You tried and it did not work out. That just happens and there will be another home for her, don't worry!
Good Luck!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Not all dogs get along, just a fact of life! I tried for over two years to work through it with Calvin and Hobbes, eventually I realized I HAD to rehome one. I was fortunate that my BIL loved Hobbes and agreed to take him. Hobbes loves his new home, and his new sis. Calvin is a much happier boy without his brother, and loves his new sis Skyler! Everyone was better off with the rehoming, but it was HARD to do! I'm sure she will find the right home for her, and maybe your girl would do better with a neutered male? Good luck, it is a tough decision!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I mentioned in one of your other posts they might get in a tiff. Not surprised because generally speaking introducing another dog into the household with one of the same gender is not a good idea. JMO.

See what your trainer says.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know in your case if this might be so, as I have not read your other threads, but many times two females never learn to get along. It is a known thing and if it results in your dogs ultimately living a stressful life under the same roof it may be better for one of the dogs to live in a different environment.
I hope this is not the case for you and that this is just a temporary adjustment "tiff" but it is just something to be aware of...
I hope it all works out for you...


----------



## mamat (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replys...I am still so torn. I really really like the new dog but our other golden is getting bossed around and alhough they are fine much of the time, something will trigger them and they get in full on fights...most often when the kids are around! That is the part I dont like...still deciding


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I will never again do two females in the house. Once girls start fighting it's very difficult to stop it. I tried for six months and finally rehomed my rescue girl. All three of us were much happier in the long run.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I have 2 girls, but we got them each as a puppy. We've always had either three girls or 2 girls and a boy combos for over three decades.
Sometimes it can take months to establish the hierachy. My vet is amazed that we don't really have a set one - it changes with different circumstances. 
See if you can get an extension so you have time to work with your trainer.


----------



## mamat (Apr 22, 2012)

I am so sad tonight as we have had to make our decision. We ended up having a fight again today that happened with my husband and 3 kids almost in the middle of. 
I kept saying, oh but I like her so much, maybe she will stoP. If I didn't have young kids, maybe waiting it out would be ok. 

What made my final decision though tonight, was when she was laying in the kitchen while I was making dinner and my 2 yo daughter walked toward her. Annie had a kong in her paws amd I am assuming felt like it was going to be taken from her so she snapped at her! I could not believe that this happened! She has been here a week and besides the dog fights we have not had any issues with the kids. To me, that is a deal breaker. I need to trust my dogs with my kids...afterall, that is why we bought a golden in the first place. 
I am really sad. I really like her and I hope the right person finds her very soon  

Thanks for all your feedback over the last week everyone!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mamat said:


> I am so sad tonight as we have had to make our decision. We ended up having a fight again today that happened with my husband and 3 kids almost in the middle of.
> I kept saying, oh but I like her so much, maybe she will stoP. If I didn't have young kids, maybe waiting it out would be ok.
> 
> What made my final decision though tonight, was when she was laying in the kitchen while I was making dinner and my 2 yo daughter walked toward her. Annie had a kong in her paws amd I am assuming felt like it was going to be taken from her so she snapped at her! I could not believe that this happened! She has been here a week and besides the dog fights we have not had any issues with the kids. To me, that is a deal breaker. I need to trust my dogs with my kids...afterall, that is why we bought a golden in the first place.
> ...


You did the best you could. Trying to harm the baby (2 yr old) is not acceptable and neither is fighting with the established dog constantly. The right home will come along. Is she going to stay with you til then?


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

You have made the right decision for your family...


----------



## mamat (Apr 22, 2012)

Her owner came and picked her up this morning. It was really sad. I really, really like her and was hoping that it would work out...if I didn't have young kids, I would have given the fighting more time to see if they work through it but I just could not put my kidlets at risk. For now, we are happy to have one and one day down the road will add another...Zyla is lonely without her play/fight mate!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mamat*

Mamat

Will the owner keep her?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really sorry to hear she didn't work out, I think you made the best decision you could make under the circumstances. You have to put your children's well being and safety first, yourselves, and Zyla of course.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I would have done the same thing in your shoes, as I have an almost 3 year old, that comes first.

I took in a neutered male golden several years ago from one of our salesreps at work's dad. Sweet sweet BIG boy. Very overweight and just BIG. Loving and goofy and just a good ole boy. Well, it didn't take long for him to start bullying my golden (who is the sweetest dog in the whole world) and they had some knock down drag out fights--usually out of the blue. I tried to work through it for some time, but Wagner was miserable and he comes first. So I made the choice to rehome Nugget and he was placed with the most wonderful family with 3 kids and a beagle--and he never took a wrong step with their beagle or kids. Perfect for everyone involved.

Then when my husband and I met--he had a chocolate lab (around 8 months old) and I had Wagner and my JRT female (Gizzie). Our girls have had many tiffs over the years. Was real bad for a while. I resorted back to crating the girls at night and never allowing any of them on the furniture and while it has helped tremendously, they still have their moments, 6 years later. But they are much better or else I don't know what we would've done. 

I think you did the right thing and hope the dog finds her wonderful place. (((HUGS))).


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sorry this didn't work out, but you did the right thing it sounds like and hopefully she is happier in her new home!


----------

